# Embertone's crystal flute *overview video*



## Embertone (Feb 9, 2015)

We're so excited to announce that CRYSTAL FLUTE is available! 

• Wispy, expressive and unique sound
• Controllable vibrato, dynamics and flutter tongue
• All sustains are seamlessly looped
• Full breath/air control
• Normal and slide legato, staccato, ornaments

This flute is made from glass, and it possesses a magical and expressive sound. We went back to our roots to make an ultra high quality, beautiful and simple instrument, a la Jubal Flute and Ivory Wind. There are some big technology improvements working behind this familiar interface:







*THE WAYFARER*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F195839461&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/crystal-flute-the-wayfarer

*ALEX DAVIS - MORNING WILL COME*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F190315860&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/crystal-flute-alex-davis-morning-will-come

"Morning Will Come" features CRYSTAL FLUTE, with guest appearances from HERRING CLARINET, BLAKUS CELLO, FRIEDLANDER VIOLIN, JUG DRUMS COMPLETE, CANJO, ARCANE, and some other unreleased magical stuff. All sounds come directly from past, present and future Embertone products!

For more info, check out our site: www.embertone.com

Thanks!

<3<3

-Alex and Jonathan


----------



## Piano & Strings (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE - First demo and details!*

Congratulations! What a lovely sound and a beautiful demo too.


----------



## Mystic (Feb 9, 2015)

On my list to get. Hopefully tax return comes in soon.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE - First demo and details!*

Ok, Alex, fess up here. How many were dropped in the making of this lib? :lol:

Sounds great! For those who aren't too familiar with the CS, it's a great alternative sound to the "normal" classical flute... vids on yt - search for "Rhonda Larson".

Best of luck with this, and I cant wait to hear more demos! :D


----------



## constaneum (Feb 10, 2015)

Key range wise can u compare it with Classical flute? Demo seems to showcase on low to mid range notes, nothing on high note. Is it only up to mid range notes? Soo looking forward to you guys sampling classical flute after the releasing Herring Clarinet.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE - First demo and details!*

I liked Ivory after searching for the Cyrstal to no success (I know), l;ioked it's tone, so I will check back for the Glass soon.

Thanks For Your Work...


----------



## Embertone (Feb 10, 2015)

constaneum @ Tue Feb 10 said:


> Key range wise can u compare it with Classical flute? Demo seems to showcase on low to mid range notes, nothing on high note. Is it only up to mid range notes? Soo looking forward to you guys sampling classical flute after the releasing Herring Clarinet.



Crystal Flute has a solid range: C3 - G5... A classical flute can definitely go higher though! I'll create another demo soon which shows off the range...

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE - First demo and details!*

That's a beautiful sound.

Mahlon


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE - First demo and details!*

Dear Embertone, I bought the Jabal Flute also.
But I can't extend the upper range to a 4th (high G) abocve the D.
Is it scripted to stay in the range.
I really could use the G above on this particular Flute.

Thanks So Much......


----------



## Embertone (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE - First demo and details!*

With Jubal I think the range is already super stretched! I'll double check though.

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE - First demo and details!*

Much appreciated, I am fine with it being stretched as that register is for licks, not sustain.
The lower regs. have such a great sound, I hope we can get to the G above D.


----------



## mk282 (Feb 11, 2015)

You can always try and fake it by editing the instrument Tune knob...


----------



## IFM (Feb 11, 2015)

Love it! Looking forward to it.
Chris


----------



## MrCambiata (Feb 11, 2015)

constaneum @ Tue Feb 10 said:


> Soo looking forward to you guys sampling classical flute after the releasing Herring Clarinet.


Good to know I'm not the only one waiting for a classical flute from these guys. Their winds sound so beautiful.


----------



## Mika31sens (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE - First demo and details!*

Beautiful !!!
On line but not possibility to add to cart. When i could buy it ?


----------



## Mystic (Feb 20, 2015)

Soon©


----------



## Embertone (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: *RELEASED* Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE*

We're so excited to announce that CRYSTAL FLUTE is available! 

• Wispy, expressive and unique sound
• Controllable vibrato, dynamics and flutter tongue
• All sustains are seamlessly looped
• Full breath/air control
• Normal and slide legato, staccato, ornaments

This flute is made from glass, and it possesses a magical and expressive sound. We went back to our roots to make an ultra high quality, beautiful and simple instrument, a la Jubal Flute and Ivory Wind. There are some big technology improvements working behind this familiar interface:






*THE WAYFARER*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F195839461&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/crystal-flute-the-wayfarer

*ALEX DAVIS - MORNING WILL COME*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F190315860&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/crystal-flute-alex-davis-morning-will-come

"Morning Will Come" features CRYSTAL FLUTE, with guest appearances from HERRING CLARINET, BLAKUS CELLO, FRIEDLANDER VIOLIN, JUG DRUMS COMPLETE, CANJO, ARCANE, and some other unreleased magical stuff. All sounds come directly from past, present and future Embertone products!

For more info, check out our site: www.embertone.com

Thanks!

<3<3

-Alex and Jonathan


----------



## chrisr (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: *RELEASED* Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE*

This is my new favourite instrument. Nobody will thank me for saying this but it's way under-priced. It's blowing my mind what you guys are doing in kontakt. Thank you! it's going straight on my current job.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: *RELEASED* Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE*



chrisr @ Sat Mar 14 said:


> This is my new favourite instrument. Nobody will thank me for saying this but it's way under-priced. It's blowing my mind what you guys are doing in kontakt. Thank you! it's going straight on my current job.



Yes, let's not mention the price or they might hesitate or change it.  Even in Canadian dollars it's a 'steal'. I fully expect someone will still come along though and ask if it will go on sale soon. 

Truly another little gem from Embertone, and a welcome addition to my collection of libraries.


----------



## m-tron (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: *RELEASED* Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE*

just bought it. what a beautiful, inspiring instrument right out of the box. thanks embertone!


----------



## Embertone (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: *RELEASED* Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE*

Ok, you convinced us- we'll bring the price up to $49 tomorrow. Appreciate the input!

:roll: 

Seriously though, we love this little instrument and hope everyone gets as much enjoyment from it. We have a video walk through coming out tomorrow too!

Alex


----------



## jcs88 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: *RELEASED* Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE*

Embertone have become one of my favourite developers. Such beautiful sounding libraries at incredible prices, and so playable as well. Thanks and congrats on the release.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Mar 17, 2015)

Just got it, it sounds awesome!!! I have just one problem with it, in standalone everything works fine, but inside Cubase 6 I get click-sounds when playing the legato mode. Polysustain and Stac. are still fine, but legato "clicks" all the way with every legato note. I tried to change my buffer sizes and all the other audio stuff, but nothing works, does anyone know this problem?


----------



## Embertone (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: *RELEASED* Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE*

Try turning "speed control" on... Still click after that?


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, still clicks, BUT I've just found out that it disappears when I load the Herring Clarinet in the same instance of Kontakt, very strange. As soon as I remove the clarinet, it's back again. One more thing, when the clarinet is loaded, the clicks only occur when I turn on the Stage IR within the crystal flute. WTF? :D BTW, the clarinet works perfect!


----------



## Embertone (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: *RELEASED* Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE*

Sounds like the IR impulse is not playing well with your CPU somehow. Try going under the hood and loading a different impulse - any luck?

-Alex


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: *RELEASED* Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE*



Embertone @ Wed Mar 18 said:


> Sounds like the IR impulse is not playing well with your CPU somehow. Try going under the hood and loading a different impulse - any luck?
> 
> -Alex



No luck so far, as I said I noticed this: it disappears when I load the Herring Clarinet in the same instance of Kontakt, very strange. As soon as I remove the clarinet, it's back again. One more thing, when the clarinet is loaded, the clicks *only* occur when I turn the Stage IR on within the crystal flute. BTW, the clarinet works perfect!

So, without clarinet loaded: clicks with and without built in IR.

With clarinet loaded: clicks when IR is on, no clicks when IR is off.

Everything happens only within Cubase 6. in standalone everything works perfect.


----------



## Embertone (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: *RELEASED* Embertone's CRYSTAL FLUTE*

For those interested to learn more about this little instrument:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR1KHPDMP-8

Have a great weekend!

-Alex


----------



## playz123 (Mar 21, 2015)

Very informative little video, Alex, and it should provide a suitable introduction for purchasers and also those considering a purchase.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Mar 22, 2015)

Its such a gorgeous and gloriously playable instrument! And for that price? Honestly, you could charge double and it would still be worth it!


----------



## Mika31sens (Mar 23, 2015)

I've bought it. Very beautiful instrument !
It just lacks a control vibrato settings.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 21, 2016)

And it's on sale for $10 today.


----------



## Reaktor (Nov 21, 2016)

This one is very nice! Get it while you can!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 21, 2016)

Anyone else having issues with the dl? Got most of it and then error - then on retry 'exceeded download attempts?' - have ticket in to them.


----------



## micrologus (Nov 22, 2016)

Very expressive sound, thank you for the special price!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 22, 2016)

Could be the 'deal-o-the-year' - very well thought out and sampled instrument. Frankly WELL worth it's original price. Having said that - thanks for the half off.


----------



## tack (Nov 22, 2016)

It said a 50% discount would be applied to the price of $20 on checkout. I went all the way through to PayPal and there was no discount.

$10 was certainly buy-without-even-bothering-to-listen territory. Oh well.


----------



## bozmillar (Nov 23, 2016)

Is the $10 sale still a thing? I went through the checkout up until the actual "pay now" button and it never applied.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 23, 2016)

bozmillar said:


> Is the $10 sale still a thing? I went through the checkout up until the actual "pay now" button and it never applied.



Sorry friends. It was a one-day sale. Every day this week we have different things going on, today is Herring Clarinet 50% off... tomorrow is a good one, and Friday will be another big one

I'll keep my eye on this thread if there are any questions about crystal flute!

Alex


----------



## The Darris (Nov 23, 2016)

-edited- Embertone beat me to it.


----------



## bozmillar (Nov 23, 2016)

Embertone said:


> Sorry friends. It was a one-day sale. Every day this week we have different things going on, today is Herring Clarinet 50% off... tomorrow is a good one, and Friday will be another big one
> 
> I'll keep my eye on this thread if there are any questions about crystal flute!
> 
> Alex



ah, ok. Just fyi, it still says on the product page that there is a 50% discount at checkout. I don't know if it's a page cache thing or if that just wasn't taken out when the sale ended.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 23, 2016)

bozmillar said:


> ah, ok. Just fyi, it still says on the product page that there is a 50% discount at checkout. I don't know if it's a page cache thing or if that just wasn't taken out when the sale ended.



Sorry about that!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 23, 2016)

For what it's worth, I also experience the click problem. I'm using Logic 9. I've owned this instrument for a while and love it, despite the clicks. It thought that it was part of the sound! I've never had any issues with other Embertone Instruments.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 24, 2016)

What can be adjusted, reduced, or turned off , to reduce clicks ...I notice at times holding notes too long I will get clicks ....Is this sample starts and stops or ????......The sound of this flute is GREAT until those pesky clicks enter into the picture ....


----------



## Embertone (Nov 24, 2016)

synthnut1 said:


> What can be adjusted, reduced, or turned off , to reduce clicks ...I notice at times holding notes too long I will get clicks ....Is this sample starts and stops or ????......The sound of this flute is GREAT until those pesky clicks enter into the picture ....



HAve you tried increasing your audio buffer setting?


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 24, 2016)

I thought I could get away with something less intrusive than adjusting the buffer size ....Adjusting the buffer helps, but I'm still getting loud pops from note E5 ....Much more than any of the other notes ....???....I'll figure out a work around for it ....I guess this is the price I have to pay to have realistic expression ...The instrument sounds GREAT when it's not popping !!... Thanks for your help ...


----------

